
"I'm a PC, and more happy is coming" - blasdel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssOq02DTTMU
======
blasdel
I like that they've switched tactics from "Let's passive-aggressively nitpick
at Apple" to a pure "Look at how awesome we are!"

~~~
TomOfTTB
It's actually a fairly effective technique if you look at history.

Apple always used to make commercials about their own products which led to
Microsoft's "nitpick ads". Now Microsoft's going positive and Apple has, for
reasons I don't quite understand, chosen to go on the defensive (The most
recent "Puddy" ad is obnoxious)

I have no solid numbers to back it up but I personally like Ads where
companies tell me why they're great much better than Ads that tell me why
their competitor sucks.

~~~
unalone
Apple's not exactly on the defensive, but I do think their Get A Mac campaign
is nearly at an end. They're sniping with those. I much prefer their
industrial design commercials.

This ad was unexpectedly great.

------
DarrenMills
It's interesting how effective this commercial is without actually doing much
of anything... I like it.

~~~
blasdel
Basically, you'd have to be a major-league asshole to _argue with a
kindergartner_ over technicalities.

~~~
diiq
A kindergartener _with pictures of bunnies and kittens_. Pretty much any
attempt at rebuttal is null and void.

------
danfitch
I have been happy and responsive..... and it has never had to come..... OS
X!!!!!

------
byoung2
I like the original better...before they Photoshopped out the black cat!

~~~
unalone
That's one of the most adorable Internet photos by far.

EDIT: <http://i.thefairest.info/cutest_thumbs/sP3GqA.jpeg>

